# Freebie ABC Book Template!



## AlexisM (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a freebie ABC Book Template now available on my blog.







You can download it and get more information at my Photography Tips Blog. 

CLICK HERE to go to my Photography Tips Blog


----------

